# Turn signals not working - Need help!



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. So I did a couple of things today to eliminate rattle and things were going great until I took the car out for a test spin. Basically, I disconnected the battery and then removed the HVAC and radio trim and placed weather strip, etc where I needed too and also removed the cigarette lighter assembly. I also was getting some rattle fromt the steering column cover, so I removed that and lined the edges with some foam tape. Now, I have done this once before, and I was still getting the noises so I tried again. That time I had no problems at all with anything. I did everything the same this time but now the turn signal doesn't want to play. Can't figure it out. 

As far as fixing it, this is what I have tried:

I have taken a look at the fuse and it is fine. It's the same fuse that powers the back up lamps, and those work fine.
The rest of the functions in the lever work normal as well, to include the cruise control and high beams. All other functions on the steering wheel, including the other lever work fine. Radio and console controls are good too. 
I have tried disconnecting/reconnecting the battery as well, nothing. 

Not sure what exactly I could have done wrong, as everything appears to connected and not burned out or frayed in the steering column. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

JR


----------



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

Wait, I think I may know what I forgot....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Accidentally unplug something? Interrupt a ground? Nicked or cut a wire?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you leave the 4 way flasher button unplugged?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

B-ville Goat said:


> Did you leave the 4 way flasher button unplugged?


+1. :agree


----------



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah that was it. I started looking at the wire diagram and I saw "hazard signal button" and I went "ah ha!" And then I felt pretty dumb afterwards.


----------

